# I can't believe I finished!



## tolisamarie (Jan 20, 2018)

I caught my 40th gold butterfly and got my last prize! Thanks to all who shared butterflies and I will keep growing and sharing whatever I catch until the end of the event, but please don't return the favor - please pay them forward!

Did anyone else notice there are two stools in the cut-scene at the end? I wish we had gotten two!


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 20, 2018)

Congratulations! It was quite an effort. 

I finished, too, thanks to my generous and dedicated friends. I did use leaf tickets for some of my catches in order to be able to return some butterflies to my donors, but the tickets I used were all ones I'd earned in-game and hoarded for just such a situation. So, I managed to complete this without having to pay irl money. Next event may be a different story, however...


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

Hooray!  I’m chewing through my leaf tickets but still desperately need golden and white. I would really love to be able to have the counter! I am still seven goldens away from it. This is stressful. I don’t have enough leaf tickets left to guarentee capture. Now I know why you were getting so stressed. Once you have the rest you really want the counter.


----------



## shunishu (Jan 20, 2018)

congrats on selling your soul.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 20, 2018)

Angel-Rae said:


> Hooray!  I’m chewing through my leaf tickets but still desperately need golden and white. I would really love to be able to have the counter! I am still seven goldens away from it. This is stressful. I don’t have enough leaf tickets left to guarentee capture. Now I know why you were getting so stressed. Once you have the rest you really want the counter.



Can you level up to earn more leaf tickets, and have you completed the time and stretch goals that give you more tickets? I used calling cards and favor tickets to level up faster and get the 10 ticket reward - no easy feat at level 60. You have until the end of the in-game day on the 21st. Don't give up now. (And sorry if I gave you tips you've already tried - I just know the frustration so well myself.)


----------



## ESkill (Jan 20, 2018)

Awesome! I can't believe people have been able to finish,  this has been so stressful haha. There's no way I'll be able to finish,  so I hope they make the Rover furniture available again in the future some how. Are you using your furniture in your campsite, or in your camper?


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> Can you level up to earn more leaf tickets, and have you completed the time and stretch goals that give you more tickets? I used calling cards and favor tickets to level up faster and get the 10 ticket reward - no easy feat at level 60. You have until the end of the in-game day on the 21st. Don't give up now. (And sorry if I gave you tips you've already tried - I just know the frustration so well myself.)



I recently leveled up so it’s 19 more points to level up. I only have five dahlias planted, my choice I know so I’m not doing myself any favours. I’ll never reach the event goals set by Isabelle. I cashed in my Nintendo points which was a huge help. I have been using my request tickets but I think I will use calling cards for any campers close to levelling up. Thanks for the tip and support.


----------



## Angel-Rae (Jan 20, 2018)

ravenblue said:


> Can you level up to earn more leaf tickets, and have you completed the time and stretch goals that give you more tickets? I used calling cards and favor tickets to level up faster and get the 10 ticket reward - no easy feat at level 60. You have until the end of the in-game day on the 21st. Don't give up now. (And sorry if I gave you tips you've already tried - I just know the frustration so well myself.)



I recently leveled up so it?s 19 more points to level up. I only have five dahlias planted, my choice I know so I?m not doing myself any favours. I?ll never reach the event goals set by Isabelle. I cashed in my Nintendo points which was a huge help. I have been using my request tickets but I think I will use calling cards for any campers close to levelling up. Thanks for the tip and support.


----------



## tolisamarie (Jan 20, 2018)

I was determined not to spend any leaf tickets on the event and I was proud of myself for not giving in! I caught every one of those little pests on my own! And ESkill, I'm using the furniture in my camper:


----------



## ESkill (Jan 21, 2018)

Oh wow, your camper looks awesome! I like your layout  I really need to work on paying off my loan haha


----------



## SierraSigma (Jan 21, 2018)

I didnt use any tickets either. Completed yesterday thanks in no small part to some of the people on here. Glad to see you got finished tolsiamarie. I added you too late to really help you much Im afraid.

I noticed the stool thing too and went back to check I hadnt missed something! Haha.


----------



## DavidBinkley (Jun 20, 2018)

It really looks awesome.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 20, 2018)

Who bump? I'm triggered. This is the garden event that I NEVER finished, but wanted everything!!! I displayed my Rover stuff for half a year, while the other events-that I completed, I've barely even displayed. It's sad.


----------

